# Where would you rank Yasaka Bead's offensive capability?



## Sapherosth (Apr 20, 2017)

There's single beads and there's single beads.

What are the strongest defenses that it can pierce and what other attacks is it comparable to?


Don't forget that Yasaka beads are piercing attacks, not AOE. Madara used this to test the Gokage's defenses.

-snip-


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Apr 20, 2017)

As the manga and databook canonically put it: the level of a giant ass shuriken/kunai with a lot of force behind it.

EDIT

That awkward moment when you expected it to be a survey monkey on what the Magatama could do.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Sapherosth (Apr 20, 2017)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> As the manga and databook canonically put it: the level of a giant ass shuriken/kunai with a lot of force behind it.
> 
> EDIT
> 
> That awkward moment when you expected it to be a survey monkey on what the Magatama could do.





A giant shuriken that can almost pierce through Gaara's and Onoki's strongest defense? 


It really is no different than Naruto's "Rasenshuriken". Is that just considered as a "giant shuriken" ?   What about Sasuke's Susano arrow?  Is that just an arrow?


----------



## Troyse22 (Apr 20, 2017)

Sapherosth said:


> There's single beads and there's single beads.
> 
> What are the strongest defenses that it can pierce and what other attacks is it comparable to?
> 
> ...



Reported you for advertising because you're mean to me 

OT: Itachi isn't popping CT by himself, I know what you're trying to do.


----------



## Sapherosth (Apr 20, 2017)

Troyse22 said:


> Reported you for advertising because you're mean to me
> 
> OT: Itachi isn't popping CT by himself, I know what you're trying to do.




Show me CT's bare core durability feats or stfu. 


In fact, show me ANYTHING which remotely suggests that its core is durable enough to withstand triple yasaka bead.


----------



## Troyse22 (Apr 20, 2017)

Sapherosth said:


> stfu.





Troyse22 said:


> you're mean to me





Sapherosth said:


> In fact, show me ANYTHING which remotely suggests that its core is durable enough to withstand triple yasaka bead



Yasaka itself lacks the feats suggesting it can handle CT.


----------



## sabre320 (Apr 20, 2017)

Weak...honestly it was underwhelming magatama is supposed to be a sacred treasure o the gods and yet it was...saddening.


----------



## sabre320 (Apr 20, 2017)

sabre320 said:


> Weak...honestly it was underwhelming magatama is supposed to be a sacred treasure o the gods and yet it was...saddening..tsunade tanked one to the gut and it didn't even cut her in half.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Apr 20, 2017)

Sapherosth said:


> A giant shuriken that can almost pierce through Gaara's and Onoki's strongest defense?



Yup.



> It really is no different than Naruto's "Rasenshuriken". Is that just considered as a "giant shuriken" ?   What about Sasuke's Susano arrow?  Is that just an arrow?



Naruto's Rasenshuriken has got very specific mechanisms as per the databook and manga. The arrow? Same deal as the Magatama... but an arrow. You're probably underestimate the amount of force Susanoo puts behind its projectiles.



Sapherosth said:


> Show me CT's bare core durability feats or stfu.
> 
> 
> In fact, show me ANYTHING which remotely suggests that its core is durable enough to withstand triple yasaka bead.



That's like saying you think the core be destroyed by kunai and shuriken with a lot of force behind them.

Anything to suggest the core is durable? There's a reason Itachi chose to ask for the Jinchuriki to use their most powerful attacks. The core wasn't even covered that much when the trio used their attacks.


----------



## Sapherosth (Apr 20, 2017)

Troyse22 said:


> Yasaka itself lacks the feats suggesting it can handle CT.




Who says Yasaka beads lack feats? It has more feats than CT's core, that's for sure. 





Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> Yup.
> 
> 
> 
> Naruto's Rasenshuriken has got very specific mechanisms as per the databook and manga. The arrow? Same deal as the Magatama... but an arrow. You're probably underestimate the amount of force Susanoo puts behind its projectiles



Let's see, Yasaka bead was constructed using the same material as Susano and uses Susano's strength to throw it. It's not "just a shuriken". 







> That's like saying you think the core be destroyed by kunai and shuriken with a lot of force behind them.



Except that "shuriken/kunai" is actually made of Susano material the size bigger than a rasenshuriken itself, propelled by Susano's strength AND gravitational pull. 

You tell me if that's just a shuriken or Susano's strongest long-ranged attack. 




> Anything to suggest the core is durable? There's a reason Itachi chose to ask for the Jinchuriki to use their most powerful attacks. The core wasn't even covered that much when the trio used their attacks.



The core was covered a lot. Furthermore, there's absolutely no reason why Itachi wouldn't get others to throw their strongest techniques as well. It's better to be overkill instead of trying to act cool and failing on your own. 

The fact that it reduced everything into dust alone suggests that it's completely overkill and unnecessary for all three attacks. 


The bare core itself has no durability feats at all to suggest it can tank a triple yasaka bead.


----------



## ARGUS (Apr 20, 2017)

if this is related to YM somehow countering CT, then we can forget about it 

for something that was completely unphased by a KN6 TBB which is of this magnitude 

YM wont even budge the damn thing.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## WorldsStrongest (Apr 20, 2017)

Sapherosth said:


> Show me CT's bare core durability feats or stfu.
> 
> 
> In fact, show me ANYTHING which remotely suggests that its core is durable enough to withstand triple yasaka bead.


Show Yasakas damage feats 

And stop trying to give mads yasaka feats to itachi...They are not transferable...Thats like trying to give kakashi sasukes meteor chidori feat cuz they use the same technique

There are also clear visual differences...for one...Mads individual beads are far larger...All about the size of a human being, and for another thing, Mads can throw over a dozen simultaneously...Itachi has thrown 4...

There is a monumental difference in susanoos capabilities from user to user, mads has shown far more durability and offensive force than every susanoo bar Rinnegan sasukes...

Look no further than here for a difference in offensive potential...Mads can crack Ohnokis Golem through a massive sand construct gaara made...Itachi can barely dent a cave wall.


Cherry on top...Yasaka is LITERALLY a throwaway MS tech...wheres CT is the most powerful tech the pinnacle of dojutsu, the rinnegan, has to offer...

Theres no way Yasaka breaks it on its own


----------



## Sapherosth (Apr 20, 2017)

WorldsStrongest said:


> Show Yasakas damage feats
> 
> And stop trying to give mads yasaka feats to itachi...They are not transferable...Thats like trying to give kakashi sasukes meteor chidori feat cuz they use the same technique



How are they not transferable exactly?  It's the EXACT same technique.


What you're trying to say is that Minato's normal rasengan is more powerful than Jiraiya's or Naruto's Odama rasengan because Minato is more powerful than them. 






> There are also clear visual differences...for one...Mads individual beads are far larger...All about the size of a human being, and for another thing, Mads can throw over a dozen simultaneously...Itachi has thrown 4...



No. Madara's aren't "human sized". 

Itachi's triple bead is LARGER than Naruto's Rasenshuriken which is bigger than a human. 

Madara throwing a dozen simultaneously just shows that either Madara is more skilled with it than Itachi or that Itachi never had to create more than 4. 



> There is a monumental difference in susanoos capabilities from user to user, mads has shown far more durability and offensive force than every susanoo bar Rinnegan sasukes...



Bullshit. 





> Look no further than here for a difference in offensive potential...Mads can crack Ohnokis Golem through a massive sand construct gaara made...Itachi can barely dent a cave wall.





LOOOOL. 

All you saw was its explosion, not how far it penetrated. If you want to compare its "offensive potential" by looking at the explosion, I can easily say that Itachi's Yasaka bead created a bigger explosion thus it's stronger than Mads. 

However, I know that isn't the case at all since Yasaka bead's strength are its penetrative force, NOT explosive force. 



> Cherry on top...Yasaka is LITERALLY a throwaway MS tech...wheres CT is the most powerful tech the pinnacle of dojutsu, the rinnegan, has to offer...



There's ALWAYS a weakness to everything. CT's weakness is its core and its own gravitational pull. Just because it's some ultimate jutsu doesn't mean its immune to everything. 

Minato's FTG can troll that shit EASILY without breaking a sweat and so can Obito and Kakashi. Just because it's the pinnacle of something doesn't mean it can't be countered and stopped. 





> Theres no way Yasaka breaks it on its own




Where's the feats?  huh?


----------



## Bonly (Apr 20, 2017)

We saw Madara individual beads go through Gaara's sand mother and hit Onoki's stone golem so if he combined them like Itachi did with three then he'd prolly get through that combo defense all the way so I'd say Madara's could get through quite a few defense. Hard to say for Itachi's since the times it was used, we can't get much from them.


----------



## Blu-ray (Apr 20, 2017)

That survey belongs anywhere but the NBD, so snipped it out. Don't do that again.

As for the thread: 
The Bijuudama did the lions share of the work in busting CT, and not even Madara's Magatama would be busting CT just because of what it did Gaara's defense, let alone Itachi's which didn't come close. So whatever the full extent of the beads are, it isn't remotely close to something like that.


----------



## Sapherosth (Apr 20, 2017)

Blu-ray said:


> That survey belongs anywhere but the NBD, so snipped it out. Don't do that again.
> 
> As for the thread:
> The Bijuudama did the lions share of the work in busting CT, and not even Madara's Magatama would be busting CT just because of what it did Gaara's defense, let alone Itachi's which didn't come close. So whatever the full extent of the beads are, it isn't remotely close to something like that.




Again, any proof of CT's core being as durable as Gaara/Onoki's strongest defenses? 

You can't go spouting such BS without evidence.


----------



## LostSelf (Apr 20, 2017)

CT is not crushed by thousands of pounds of rocks being pulled against it from all angles with so much power to subdue bijuus. 

Magatama ain't scratching the core.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WorldsStrongest (Apr 20, 2017)

Sapherosth said:


> How are they not transferable exactly? It's the EXACT same technique.


Tell me...Are Part 1 Sasukes Fireballs and part 2 itachis Fireballs the same?

Could you see Part 1 sasuke standing up to Hebi Sauskes CS amped katon like itachis katon did for a time?

Cuz i mean...they are the same technique...And according to you the same technique=the same technique no matter the user...

No...

Just cuz they share the same name and function doesnt mean the techniques have the same capabilities from user to user...Its the quality of technique that matters and mads has itachi beat there in spades.

Look no further than their solo feats for proof...



Sapherosth said:


> What you're trying to say is that Minato's normal rasengan is more powerful than Jiraiya's or Naruto's Odama rasengan because Minato is more powerful than them.


Where the actual fuck did i bring up narutos name, Jmans name, or minatos name?

Or rasengan for that matter?

And no im not...Your analogy doesnt work at all...

For one thing...Minatos Base rasengans are odama level but thats gonna derail the thread and id rather not get into it.

And for another thing...Im saying this...

Mads Yasaka>Itachis Yasaka because mads is stronger, has more powerful chakra, is using superior eyes, and has betetr feats.





Sapherosth said:


> No. Madara's aren't "human sized".


The manga says they are

Heres a susanoo hand compared to a human being

Here it is again...Compared to two human beings...

Now here is Mads INDIVIDUAL BEAD compared to a susanoo hand...


And its clear mads is proficient enough to increase them to at least human sized or decrease them to smaller sizes as he sees fit...Cuz hes done so...On panel...



Sapherosth said:


> Bullshit.


LOL

Ok buddy

Lets just ignore about half of susanoos showings then

Mads

Mads susanoo ribcage tanks Byakugo hits from Tsunade
Mads Ribcage no sells the Raikages hits
Mads Ribcage no sells a Cho Odama rasengan
Mads CLONE V3 susanoo tanks Byakugo hits from Tsunade
Mads legged V3 susanoo tanks a Hit from BM naruto
Mads V4 tanks a point blank TBB from 100% kurama...Something i dont see any other susanoo bar PS doing...
Not Mads

MS sasukes susanoo enton coated ribcage is broken by the very same raikages backhand that mads tanked
MS sasukes V3 Susanoo has a layer torn by Danzos amped futon...whereas mads tanked Byakugo and BM hits
MS Itachis susanoo is fucking dusted by kirin and fails to fully rotect the man...which pales in comparison to TBBs
Like i mean...come on dude...



Sapherosth said:


> LOOOOL.
> 
> All you saw was its explosion, not how far it penetrated. If you want to compare its "offensive potential" by looking at the explosion, I can easily say that Itachi's Yasaka bead created a bigger explosion thus it's stronger than Mads.
> 
> However, I know that isn't the case at all since Yasaka bead's strength are its penetrative force, NOT explosive force.


All i see are straws


Sapherosth said:


> There's ALWAYS a weakness to everything.


And it just so happens that YAsaka is the weakness to NOTHING

Certainly not a counter to the pinnacle of the goddamn rinnegan

...

Surprising no one...



Sapherosth said:


> Minato's FTG can troll that shit EASILY without breaking a sweat and so can Obito and Kakashi. *Just because it's the pinnacle of something doesn't mean it can't be countered and stopped.*


Completely different concepts and you know it

S/T techs ignore durability ENTIRELY

No comparison can be made between what they do and what yasaka can

@Bold

And just because something can be countered and stopped doesnt mean a trash attack is useful




Sapherosth said:


> Where's the feats? huh?



@LostSelf said it pretty good so far...



> CT is not crushed by thousands of pounds of rocks being pulled against it from all angles with so much power to subdue bijuus.
> 
> Magatama ain't scratching the core.



Where are yasakas that warrant you placing it on such a ridiculous pedestal?

Cuz dude...This baffles me...Like honestly

I dont think even Mads yasaka can beat a CT core SOLO

Let alone itachis...

Seriously...Where is this coming from?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sapherosth (Apr 20, 2017)

LostSelf said:


> CT is not crushed by thousands of pounds of rocks being pulled against it from all angles with so much power to subdue bijuus.
> 
> Magatama ain't scratching the core.




The bijuu's aren't crushed either, and they'll probably be pierced by Yasaka beads, especially Hachibi. What's your point?


----------



## Sapherosth (Apr 20, 2017)

WorldsStrongest said:


> Tell me...Are Part 1 Sasukes Fireballs and part 2 itachis Fireballs the same?
> 
> Could you see Part 1 sasuke standing up to Hebi Sauskes CS amped katon like itachis katon did for a time?
> 
> ...







Just reading your comparison between Madara's so called "rib-cage" and Sasuke's rib-cage is hilarious. 


Do you even know what a rib cage Susano looks like?  Because to me, you don't know the difference AT ALL.

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## LostSelf (Apr 20, 2017)

Sapherosth said:


> The bijuu's aren't crushed either, and they'll probably be pierced by Yasaka beads, especially Hachibi. What's your point?



KN4 wasn't pierced by Kusanagi. I have no reason at all to assume Yasaka has better piercing power than Kusanagi. Or Bijuus that don't die by their own Bijuudamas.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## WorldsStrongest (Apr 20, 2017)

Sapherosth said:


> The bijuu's aren't crushed either, and they'll probably be pierced by Yasaka beads, especially Hachibi. What's your point?


No...

The beads couldnt pierce Tsunade...Who has Regen not high base durability...

A biju laughs at Yasaka


----------



## WorldsStrongest (Apr 20, 2017)

Sapherosth said:


> Just reading your comparison between Madara's so called "rib-cage" and Sasuke's rib-cage is hilarious.
> 
> 
> Do you even know what a rib cage Susano looks like? Because to me, you don't know the difference AT ALL.


Lol all right champ

I used 3 different scans of mads using ribcage susanoo

And in each scan it tanked an attack that would break sauskes susanoo

Hell in the scan where mads tanked tsunades sword hit...The ribs were the same size if not smaller than sasukes...


----------



## Blu-ray (Apr 20, 2017)

Sapherosth said:


> Again, any proof of CT's core being as durable as Gaara/Onoki's strongest defenses?
> 
> You can't go spouting such BS without evidence.


Is there any proof of their combined defense being as resilient as CT? Where's _your_ evidence hm?

As it stands, CT is a far stronger technique cast from a far stronger user and the weakest shown attack to breach it was far stronger than weakest shown attack to almost get past their past their defense. It gets the benefit of the doubt of being stronger by default.

Also this:


LostSelf said:


> CT is not crushed by thousands of pounds of rocks being pulled against it from all angles with so much power to subdue bijuus.
> 
> Magatama ain't scratching the core.


----------



## Sapherosth (Apr 20, 2017)

LostSelf said:


> KN4 wasn't pierced by Kusanagi. I have no reason at all to assume Yasaka has better piercing power than Kusanagi. Or Bijuus that don't die by their own Bijuudamas.




That's Kyuubi though, any evidence that OTHER bijuu's are that durable? Because as you know, they TANKED being the core for CT from Rikudou Sasuke as if it was nothing and it did zero damage to them.


----------



## Sapherosth (Apr 20, 2017)

WorldsStrongest said:


> No...
> 
> The beads couldnt pierce Tsunade...Who has Regen not high base durability...
> 
> A biju laughs at Yasaka




The yasaka that hit Tsunade was the size of an arm at best, completely different to normal ones. Furthermore, Tsunade survived being transported when it should have turned her to mince means that she's far more durable than the average joe. Not to mention the fact that she was constantly healing from it as well.


----------



## Troyse22 (Apr 20, 2017)

So are we just operating under the assumption that Madara's Yasaka's feats go to Itachi?


----------



## DaVizWiz (Apr 20, 2017)

EMS Madara fired 12 simultaneously, a few penetrated Gaara's sand to the be stopped by Onoki's rock golem with 0 defense feats.

This doesn't equate to MS Itachi being capable of destroying CT Core, which was busted by a bijuudama and FRS.

Madara's ribcage Susano was several times more durable than MS Sasuke's, EMS Sasuke's V3 Susano could cut through a blitzing god tree branch that was 500m wide in a single slash while in mid air (no power from the legs).

EMS Uchiha, and by extension their dojutsu attacks, are different animals.

12 EMS Madara's Magatama attack could penetrate Gaara's defense by a small margin, that's the best it can do.

3 MS Itachi Magatama attack does nothing Gaara's defense, and nothing to CT.


----------



## SwordSlayer99 (Apr 20, 2017)

I'm not sure where I would rank it but if even Madara's Yasaka Beads couldn't pierce Onoki's rock golem, then neither Madara or Itachi's Yasaka Beads stand a chance at busting the CT core.


----------



## Trojan (Apr 20, 2017)

explosion tag level. 

Neither one (By itachi or Asspulldara) was that impressive tbh. 
Although, 1 to 1, I don't think there is much of a difference (if at all) between the 2. 

Here's itachi's
TBB

Here's Asspulldara's
TBB


----------



## WorldsStrongest (Apr 20, 2017)

Troyse22 said:


> So are we just operating under the assumption that Madara's Yasaka's feats go to Itachi?


That seems to be whats happening

That or we just assume itachis feats are better than mads somehow

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## WorldsStrongest (Apr 20, 2017)

Hussain said:


> Neither one (By itachi or Asspulldara) was that impressive tbh.


This

Both are throwaway techniques

Meant to at best off balance an opponent 

Mads was more impressive as he pressured two kage with his...Whereas 2 jins had to pick itachis Yasaka up off the ground and carry it over the finish line so to speak

Either way...Both arent that great of an attack


----------



## WorldsStrongest (Apr 20, 2017)

Sapherosth said:


> The yasaka that hit Tsunade was the size of an arm at best, completely different to normal ones. Furthermore, Tsunade survived being transported when it should have turned her to mince means that she's far more durable than the average joe. Not to mention the fact that she was constantly healing from it as well.


The yasaka that hit her was the size of a human being...It was 3 smaller yasaka bound together and were roughly equal in size to a susanoo palm

Either way...Tsunade didnt die...And she wanst even visibly slowed down or incapped...And she is FAR from biju level durability

Triple post


----------



## Isaiah13000 (Apr 20, 2017)

Yasaka Magatama in general isn't that impressive, so I wouldn't rank it highly at all. Not to mention that Madara's YM is stronger than Itachi's YM based on feats, so I'd say it's simply as strong as a Fuma Shuriken thrown by Susanoo.


----------



## Android (Apr 20, 2017)

Yasaka Magatama is weak as fuck  
That's all .
And lol @ Madara's Magatama , shit couldnt even scratch a Kn0 cloak


----------



## Sapherosth (Apr 20, 2017)

I am genuinely surprised that people actually believe that Madara's single bead is stronger than Itachi's triple bead combined as one. What's surprised me even more is the argument that "Madara used 12 beads and it didn't even go through Gaara/Onoki's defense, therefore Itachi's 3 beads won't do anything".....Are you serious? Madara threw them INDIVIDUALLY. Itachi's beads were combined into one which basically makes it stronger. 

Might as well say Minato's Rasengan can beat Jiraiya or Naruto's Odama Rasengan because Minato is stronger.


----------



## theRonin (Apr 20, 2017)

Troyse22 said:


> So are we just operating under the assumption that Madara's Yasaka's feats go to Itachi?


Apparently.


----------



## theRonin (Apr 20, 2017)

WorldsStrongest said:


> Whereas 2 jins had to pick itachis Yasaka up off the ground and carry it over the finish line so to speak
> 
> Either way...Both arent that great of an attack


And that's Itachi's strongest long range attack.


----------



## WorldsStrongest (Apr 21, 2017)

Sapherosth said:


> I am genuinely surprised that people actually believe that Madara's single bead is stronger than Itachi's triple bead combined as one. What's surprised me even more is the argument that "Madara used 12 beads and it didn't even go through Gaara/Onoki's defense, therefore Itachi's 3 beads won't do anything".....Are you serious? Madara threw them INDIVIDUALLY. Itachi's beads were combined into one which basically makes it stronger.
> 
> *Might as well say Minato's Rasengan can beat Jiraiya or Naruto's Odama Rasengan because Minato is stronger.*


Thats because even individually...Mads beads were the same size as itachis triple beads...

And mads threw a DOZEN of them...A DOZEN attacks all INDIVIDUALLY the same size as itachis triple attack...

Mads threw larger projectiles, mads threw more projectiles, while using a stronger dojutsu, while having way more chakra, while having way more potent chakra.

Literally nothing indicates itachis beads would be any stronger...

And no one here thinks mads Yasaka can beat CT either...Let alone itachis...


----------



## Sapherosth (Apr 21, 2017)

WorldsStrongest said:


> Thats because even individually...Mads beads were the same size as itachis triple beads...
> 
> And mads threw a DOZEN of them...A DOZEN attacks all INDIVIDUALLY the same size as itachis triple attack...
> 
> ...





IT IS NOT THE SAME SIZE. ARE YOU BLIND???



Sasuke was also using EMS, but you don't see ANY indication that his Susano was stronger than Itachi's Susano at the same forms. Sasuke's chakra is also supposedly "stronger" too. What's your point?


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Apr 21, 2017)

Sapherosth said:


> Who says Yasaka beads lack feats? It has more feats than CT's core, that's for sure.



Not enough to say it could take out CT.



> Let's see, Yasaka bead was constructed using the same material as Susano and uses Susano's strength to throw it. It's not "just a shuriken".



That's what the manga showed and what the databook confirms. It doesn't matter if you feel it should be up there with Bijuu Dama and FRS.


> Except that "shuriken/kunai" is actually made of Susano material the size bigger than a rasenshuriken itself, propelled by Susano's strength AND gravitational pull.
> 
> You tell me if that's just a shuriken or Susano's strongest long-ranged attack.



Which apparently only amounts to a big ass shuriken/kunai equivalent which has a lot of force behind it. It isn't anything like FRS accept it can be thrown like a shuriken... except FRS obliterates the target and Yasaka is just a big ass shuriken/kunai.



> The core was covered a lot. Furthermore, there's absolutely no reason why Itachi wouldn't get others to throw their strongest techniques as well. It's better to be overkill instead of trying to act cool and failing on your own.



Not so much, looked like even KN6 could take that core.



> The bare core itself has no durability feats at all to suggest it can tank a triple yasaka bead.



While the triple Yasaka bead is just a big ass shuriken as per the manga and databook.


----------



## WorldsStrongest (Apr 21, 2017)

Sapherosth said:


> IT IS NOT THE SAME SIZE. ARE YOU BLIND???


No actually im not...And they are very clearly the same size...

Take a look for yourself and tehn try to justify how they couldnt be...Or just admit that they are close in size


Itachis Triple Bead compared to a susanoo hand which is = Humans in size
Itachis Triple Bead compared to FRS which is roughly = Humans in size
Mads INDIVIDUAL BEAD compared to a susanoo hand...Which is = a Human in size
Itachis Triple bead may have a *slight* size advantage...But there are still A DOZEN OF MADS BEADS and they are all still roughly the same size as itachis triple bead INDIVIDUALLY



Sapherosth said:


> Sasuke was also using EMS


And mads is using Rinnegan



Sapherosth said:


> Sasuke's chakra is also supposedly "stronger" too


Not by the massive degree mads is...Proof of that lies in the fact he has PS and they dont...

Mads is astronomically ahead of Itachi in the chakra category(and every other category but whatever) , he is ahead of pre rikudo sasuke by a mile as well...


----------



## Isaiah13000 (Apr 21, 2017)

Lol, Itachi's Yasaka Magatama doesn't have any noteworthy hype or feats in the manga at all and Jin no Sho basically says it's merely a giant shuriken thrown by Susanoo that has great range. Yet, Sapherosth is over here arguing that it's capable of one-shotting the core of Chibaku Tensei despite it being durable enough to withstand miles worth of earth rapidly slamming into it and condensing around it with no damage. This is merely more Itachi wank in disguise as a means of suggesting that Itachi can one-shot Nagato's strongest technique even though Madara's even stronger YM was casually deflected by the chakra cloaks that Naruto gave the Allied Shinobi Forces. This ridiculous notion shouldn't even be remotely entertained.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Sapherosth (Apr 21, 2017)

WorldsStrongest said:


> No actually im not...And they are very clearly the same size...
> 
> Take a look for yourself and tehn try to justify how they couldnt be...Or just admit that they are close in size
> 
> ...





Fuck outta here. You're trying to be dishonest by saying this bead is the size of a Susano hand when it FACT it isn't. Look at the Susano's LEFT HAND you can clearly see the TRUE size of the individual yasaka bead in comparison to the hand. 


The one that you think is the size of a human is in fact just a close up angle.


----------



## WorldsStrongest (Apr 21, 2017)

Sapherosth said:


> Fuck outta here. You're trying to be dishonest by saying this bead is the size of a Susano hand when it FACT it isn't. Look at the Susano's LEFT HAND you can clearly see the TRUE size of the individual yasaka bead in comparison to the hand.
> 
> 
> The one that you think is the size of a human is in fact just a close up angle.


What makes the left hand the "true" yasaka?

I could just as easily claim the reason that the bead on the left looks smaller is due to the fact its further away...

And there are still a DOZEN of mads beads...

You can end all speculation by comparing them to mads and over half the beads are his size...

Ergo...

Either dude...Im dropping this...You clearly wont budge on this no matter what you are told...And our views are WAY too off...You think Yasaka can beat a CT...Which...wow...

And i...dont

Regardless of the user

So im done now

Best thing yasaka beads can beat would likely be gaaras bigger sand constructs solo or ohnokis golem solo in mads hands due to feats

And stock doton and other elemental barriers in Itachis hands due to feats


----------



## Sapherosth (Apr 21, 2017)

WorldsStrongest said:


> What makes the left hand the "true" yasaka?
> 
> I could just as easily claim the reason that the bead on the left looks smaller is due to the fact its further away...
> 
> ...





Wow, literally not sure if you're serious or just genuinely delusional. 


The Yasaka beads in the left hand is directly placed in front of the palm where we can see its true size whereas the Yasaka that you were talking about was placed from a close up/side angle above the hand which makes it look larger than it actually is. 

It's hilarious, really. 




CT isn't some invincible jutsu, just so you know. Its core has zero durability feats against penetrative attacks and to say that it can tank an attack that can almost pierce through Onoki and Gaara's strongest defenses combined is laughable at best. 


Funny how you're the first one to call "No feats" for other defenses like Yata or attacks like Yasaka beads but have the balls to say the CT's core is more durable than Onoki/Gaara's strongest defenses combined despite it having no feats of such. 

Hypocrite I'd say.


----------



## WorldsStrongest (Apr 21, 2017)

Sapherosth said:


> CT isn't some invincible jutsu, just so you know. Its core has zero durability feats


It withstands thousands upon thousands of pounds of rock slamming into it at near terminal velocity...As well as a biju inside it freaking the fuck out...

Thats not "zero feats"



Sapherosth said:


> and to say that it can tank an attack that can almost pierce through Onoki and Gaara's strongest defenses combined is laughable at best.


Stop giving Itachi...Access to mads feats...It doesnt work like that

May as well claim Kakashi can 1 shot a meteor with chidori like ruikudo sasuke did cuz "its the same tech"

Theres a tad more to it than that



Sapherosth said:


> Funny how you're the first one to call "No feats" for other defenses like Yata or attacks like Yasaka beads


Because they have none...

CT has the feat of being innately capable of withstanding literal tons of pressure and force exerted on it by massive amounts of the planet literally slamming straight into it and can also withstand KN8s tantrum...And KN6s TBB detonating on its surface did nothing to it when it hadnt fully accumulated all its rock...

Yata has reflected paper bombs and katanas...And yasaka has pierced gaaras sand in mads hands and cave walls in itachis...

And im like 90% sure the first one to request feats in this thread was you pal...




Sapherosth said:


> but have the balls to say the CT's core is more durable than Onoki/Gaara's strongest defenses combined despite it having no feats of such.


It is way more durable than ohnokis and gaaras defenses combined...Can you see gaaras sand and ohnokis rock restraining a goddamn biju? How about surviving the impact of a country slamming into it?

Didnt think so



Sapherosth said:


> Hypocrite I'd say.


All right then champ


----------



## Sapherosth (Apr 21, 2017)

WorldsStrongest said:


> It withstands thousands upon thousands of pounds of rock slamming into it at near terminal velocity...As well as a biju inside it freaking the fuck out...
> 
> Thats not "zero feats"
> 
> ...






Lmao, you don't have to be durable to become the CORE for Chibaku Tensei. Have you even read the manga?


All Bijuu's from 1 to 9 is capable of withstanding those force you seem so proud of but not all of them can withstand a PIERCING ATTACK can they.....Same fucking logic applies. Just because CT core can withstand the rocks doesn't mean it can withstand a different type of attack.




As for your Kakashi/Sasuke comparison, that's fucking ridiculous. It's a different attack all together.

The Rasengan analogy works much better. Tell me, is Minato's rasengan more powerful than Jiraiya's Odama Rasengan JUST because Minato is a better Rasengan user or stronger shinobi?

Is Naruto's normal rasengan stronger than Minato's just because Naruto is better at using Rasengan than Minato because he developed it into FRS?




Just give me a straight up answer. Minato's rasengan vs Jiraiya's Odama rasengan. Which one wins.


----------



## DaVizWiz (Apr 22, 2017)

Sapherosth said:


> I am genuinely surprised that people actually believe that Madara's single bead is stronger than Itachi's triple bead combined as one. What's surprised me even more is the argument that "Madara used 12 beads and it didn't even go through Gaara/Onoki's defense, therefore Itachi's 3 beads won't do anything".....Are you serious? Madara threw them INDIVIDUALLY. Itachi's beads were combined into one which basically makes it stronger.
> 
> Might as well say Minato's Rasengan can beat Jiraiya or Naruto's Odama Rasengan because Minato is stronger.


Irrelevant if they're separated.

It took 9 BSM Rasengans to destroy Jubito's gudodama shield, it didn't matter if they were separated, all that mattered is they were delivered together.

If the 8th and 12th magatama were the ones that penetrated Gaara's defense, just hypothetically speaking, 1-7 weakened it allowing the 8th through, 9-11 futher weakened it, allowing the 12th through.

Not many magatama got through Gaara's sand, when 12 of them were thrown at it simultaneously.

Itachi throwing 3 simultaneously has even less of a chance, especially when we consider his magatama don't even compare to an EMS Uchiha's, especially Madara's.

Even EMS Sasuke's Enton Magatama failed to bisect most of the Zetsu that were hit. If the strongest magatama cannot even cut zetus in half - the weaker versions, such as Itachi's, are inferior to even some shinobi's kunai slashes (Minato for instance which would easily bisect a Zetsu), which begs to question their relevance at all to any Susano user.

The only reason I'd imagine they'd use them at all while in Susano is because they're long range attacks and probably have decent speed, that's all I can think of. Their power is no where close to the sword slashes.


----------



## Azula (Apr 22, 2017)

Sapherosth said:


> The Yasaka beads in the left hand is directly placed in front of the palm where we can see its true size whereas the Yasaka that you were talking about was placed from a close up/side angle above the hand which makes it look larger than it actually is.
> 
> It's hilarious, really.




*Spoiler*: __ 










Raikage directly below, Naruto just next to it and Danzo captured

Susanoo fists are very close to human size.


----------



## Sapherosth (Apr 22, 2017)

-Azula- said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




They're not just "very close", they're sometimes larger than human size. What's your point?


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Apr 22, 2017)

All this to try to escape the manga fact that the Magatama are just Susanoo's kunai/shuriken.


----------



## Sapherosth (Apr 22, 2017)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> All this to try to escape the manga fact that the Magatama are just Susanoo's kunai/shuriken.




Yeah, and Susano's swords are just swords. Swords that can cut tree branches the size of bijuu's and swords that can cut mountains. But hey, they're just swords.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Apr 22, 2017)

Sapherosth said:


> Yeah, and Susano's swords are just swords.



Now you're getting it. Was thinking you were gonna say v1-v3 Susanoo's swords are like Juubidama.



> Swords that can cut tree branches the size of bijuu's and swords that can cut mountains. But hey, they're just swords.



PS? Well, we've seen PS' feat and its corresponding databook and manga hype. 

Magatama? No hype, was portrayed as the equivalent to kunai/shuriken and the databook cemented that. 

You've not got a convincing case here... like Elsa says "let it go".


----------



## DaVizWiz (Apr 22, 2017)

I think everyone's in agreement that a susano bead is a fairly low level attack 

You got your answer Saph


----------



## Ayala (Apr 22, 2017)

Based on the fact that Itachi called Yasaka beads his strongest ranged attack, i'd say it's more powerful than the "Great Fireball technique"



And that's if we're taking statements over feats

Reactions: Funny 1 | Coolest Guy! 1


----------



## Sapherosth (Apr 23, 2017)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> Now you're getting it. Was thinking you were gonna say v1-v3 Susanoo's swords are like Juubidama.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




No hype?    Are you kidding me?

That's hilarious to be honest. Madara explicitly used Magatama as an offensive attack to test the Gokage's defenses. If it wasn't at least a decent attack he wouldn't use it to test the Gokage's defenses would he?

This was right after he analysed their combined offensive abilities.



DaVizWiz said:


> I think everyone's in agreement that a susano bead is a fairly low level attack
> 
> You got your answer Saph



Low level attack that almost pierced through 2 strongest defenses from 2 kage's.

As for your previous post that I ignored because it was so hilarious I'll address it plainly.


If you throw 5 kunai's at a wall, how much damage would be done?

If you throw 1 BIG kuani at the wall, how much damage would be done?

Tell me, which of the two attacks will deal more penetrative damage to the wall?

Your logic in trying to compare Naruto's rasengan etc. to a piercing type attack is absolutely stupid.

Not to mention using Sasuke's ENTON Yasaka bead which seems to be more liquid than physical to compare to Itachi's and Madara's beads which are completely different and are made of the same construct as Susano is even more ridiculous.


----------



## DaVizWiz (Apr 23, 2017)

> Low level attack that almost pierced through 2 strongest defenses from 2 kage's.
> 
> As for your previous post that I ignored because it was so hilarious I'll address it plainly.
> 
> ...


You're comparing Madara's magatama bead to a small kunai?

Right.... you're aware the magatama have explosive power?

Madara shot 12 of them at Gaara's defense simultaneously. They all did damage to the defense, but only a few got through.

If I shot 12 explosive rounds at a wall, and the 11th and 12th explosive kunai got through, does this mean that any of them could have gone through?

Absolutely not, the 10 previous explosive rounds weakened the wall enough to allow the last few shots through.

This is exactly what happened with Madara's magatamas.

If each bead were capable of penetrating Gaara's defense equally, there would have been twelve cracks showing in Onoki's golem, there were only two.

Itachi's 3-pronged Magatama isn't penetrating Gaara's mother's defense. It took 12 simultaneous Magatama, from an EMS user, and significantly stronger Uchiha overall, for a few to break through it.

If we're debating Madara's 12 Magatama attack, that indeed is a high powered attack.

But your thread implies debating the power of one bead, from an average Susano user mind you, we're not debating Madara's beads specifically. One bead from an average Susano user (MS) is a very weak attack, there are indiviuals in this verse that would do similar damage to that attack with a kunai or katana alone.

Final point, just so we're clear, you're implying Madara's Magatama bead is superior to Sasuke's Enton Magatama Bead in power?

BAHAHAHAHA. His Enton Arrow, when used as a spear, casually penetrated a boss summon sized Juubi Split and cut it completely in half like a knife through butter. Naruto's FRS  even bisect the human sized Juubi split it hit on contact.

That spear is made of the same substance as the Magatama Sasuke used on the human sized Zetsu.

There is no way a regular bead is superior to a bead made of that substance.


----------



## Sapherosth (Apr 23, 2017)

DaVizWiz said:


> You're comparing Madara's magatama bead to a small kunai?
> 
> Right.... you're aware the magatama have explosive power?
> 
> ...



So much for "explosives" eh....They didn't even hit at the same place or at the same time. The attack was meant to scatter to hit multiple targets. Itachi's attack was dedicated for just 1 target.







You still haven't answered my question. 10 Kunai's at a wall vs 1 large Kunai at a wall, which can will go through deeper? 

You're just using a flawed logic. 


Also, just because Madara is stronger overall doesn't mean everything he does is better than Itachi. By using your logic, Madara's genjutsu skills should be more better and powerful than Itachi's too but there's absolutely zero evidence to even support that.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Apr 23, 2017)

Sapherosth said:


> No hype? Are you kidding me?
> 
> That's hilarious to be honest. Madara explicitly used Magatama as an offensive attack to test the Gokage's defenses. If it wasn't at least a decent attack he wouldn't use it to test the Gokage's defenses would he?
> 
> This was right after he analysed their combined offensive abilities.



That's not hype, that's Madara basically throwing mega shuriken/kunai at the Gokage.


----------



## Trojan (Apr 24, 2017)

DaVizWiz said:


> Madara shot 12 of them at Gaara's defense simultaneously.


I counted 14.


----------



## Sapherosth (Apr 24, 2017)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> That's not hype, that's Madara basically throwing mega shuriken/kunai at the Gokage.



To test their defenses. Madara wouldn't use shit-tier attacks to test their defenses and then compliment their defense after they blocked it.

This means that Madara at the very least acknowledges Yasaka beads as an attack that requires good defenses to defend against, hence his compliment at the Gokage's defense combination.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Apr 24, 2017)

Sapherosth said:


> To test their defenses. Madara wouldn't use shit-tier attacks to test their defenses and then compliment their defense after they blocked it.
> 
> This means that Madara at the very least acknowledges Yasaka beads as an attack that requires good defenses to defend against, hence his compliment at the Gokage's defense combination.



It isn't shit tier, but its certainly no Bijuu-dama/FRS... besides it is also worth noting he did not take them seriously till PS came out. 

That means that at the very least you're trying hard to reach for points to suggest that Yasaka Magatama is anything more than Susanoo's version of kunai and shuriken.


----------



## Sapherosth (Apr 24, 2017)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> It isn't shit tier, but its certainly no Bijuu-dama/FRS... besides it is also worth noting he did not take them seriously till PS came out.
> 
> That means that at the very least you're trying hard to reach for points to suggest that Yasaka Magatama is anything more than Susanoo's version of kunai and shuriken.





Nobody is saying it's Bijuudama tier or FRS tier. Where did you get that shit from ?   Madara also used a ton of other high tiered attacks outside of Susano, doesn't make those attacks weak. 

My point still stands. Madara considers it as a decent offensive attack otherwise he wouldn't use it as a means of testing one's defense and then COMPLIMENTING that defense for being able to block it. 

Even if it's just a Susano shuriken it's still made out of Susano and thrown by Susano.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Apr 24, 2017)

Sapherosth said:


> Nobody is saying it's Bijuudama tier or FRS tier. Where did you get that shit from ?   Madara also used a ton of other high tiered attacks outside of Susano, doesn't make those attacks weak.



At least, you're over that now. Of course, it doesn't make those attacks weak. The Magatama are very strong, but it doesn't change the fact they're basically super projectiles thrown with a lot of force and can be countered similarly. 



> My point still stands. Madara considers it as a decent offensive attack otherwise he wouldn't use it as a means of testing one's defense and then COMPLIMENTING that defense for being able to block it.
> 
> Even if it's just a Susano shuriken it's still made out of Susano and thrown by Susano.



Or Madara was hoping to use his weakest ranged attack to see how far he could push. Remember, the Gokage has to prove they were worth more firepower such as PS and Rinnegan. It is decent, but you're probably trying to derive more than intended from Madara. 

Though, it does say a lot that Itachi's strongest ranged attack is probably Madara's weakest ranged attack.


----------



## Sapherosth (Apr 24, 2017)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> At least, you're over that now. Of course, it doesn't make those attacks weak. The Magatama are very strong, but it doesn't change the fact they're basically super projectiles thrown with a lot of force and can be countered similarly.



What do you mean I am over that? Lmao.

Never once have I stated that Yasaka beads = Bijuudama's or FRS. I've also never stated that the Magatama's aren't projectiles thrown by Susano. 



> Or Madara was hoping to use his weakest ranged attack to see how far he could push. Remember, the Gokage has to prove they were worth more firepower such as PS and Rinnegan. It is decent, but you're probably trying to derive more than intended from Madara.



Odd how Madara complimented their defense though.... But hey, each to their own. I have my evidence, you have your own opinions. 




> Though, it does say a lot that Itachi's strongest ranged attack is probably Madara's weakest ranged attack.



Doesn't really matter if it's Madara's weakest long ranged attack. Still penetrated Gaara's mother sand and almost broke through Onoki's rock golem. 

Outside of PS Slash, I don't recall Madara having any other long ranged attacks either. I don't even consider Mokuton forests as long ranged. I consider it as changing the landscape with AOE.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Apr 24, 2017)

Sapherosth said:


> What do you mean I am over that? Lmao.
> 
> Never once have I stated that Yasaka beads = Bijuudama's or FRS. I've also never stated that the Magatama's aren't projectiles thrown by Susano.







> Odd how Madara complimented their defense though.... But hey, each to their own. I have my evidence, you have your own opinions.



Your "evidence" is based on a misinterpretation, though. He complimented their defence, that's it.




> Doesn't really matter if it's Madara's weakest long ranged attack. Still penetrated Gaara's mother sand and almost broke through Onoki's rock golem.



That gives it some props, but it still can't damage attacks like CT, Mokujin, Bijuu attacks or Shinsuusenju.



> Outside of PS Slash, I don't recall Madara having any other long ranged attacks either. I don't even consider Mokuton forests as long ranged. I consider it as changing the landscape with AOE.



You're finding it difficult how the guy whose eyes have seen Hashirama's Mokuton, and who possesses the Rinnegan and EMS would have a lot of long ranged attacks.


----------



## Sapherosth (Apr 24, 2017)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> Your "evidence" is based on a misinterpretation, though. He complimented their defence, that's it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Let me spin it this way. Would Madara compliment a defense that isn't impressive?

Now, what happens when that "Impressive" defense almost gets penetrated by an attack?   That means that attack is just as impressive, or at least on the same tier. 


Nobody, I mean literally nobody, is saying Yasaka beads can do shit to Mokujin, Completed CT or Shinsuusenju. However, if you're talking about the bare core of CT before it completely forms then it can destroy it. I've already provided evidence that shows that CT core doesn't necessarily have to be durable nor does it have any indications of being able to withstand PENETRATIVE attacks instead of pressure. 



As for the long-ranged stuff - Funnily enough, the only time Madara had to attack long-ranged, he uses Yasaka beads and not any other hidden Rinnegan, EMS and Mokuton abilities that you're talking about. They may exist, but he doesn't use it. What does that tell you?


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Apr 25, 2017)

Sapherosth said:


> Let me spin it this way. Would Madara compliment a defense that isn't impressive?



You're trying way to hard to spin without meaningful substance, which is why your argument is barely holding.



> Now, what happens when that "Impressive" defense almost gets penetrated by an attack?   That means that attack is just as impressive, or at least on the same tier.



Or it means he's just surprised that they had something strong enough to tank mega shuriken, it doesn't mean the Magatama is some amazing offensive jutsu. It didn't destroy the cave the Uchiha bros fought in and was easily deflected by Naruto.



> Nobody, I mean literally nobody, is saying Yasaka beads can do shit to Mokujin, Completed CT or Shinsuusenju. However, if you're talking about the bare core of CT before it completely forms then it can destroy it. I've already provided evidence that shows that CT core doesn't necessarily have to be durable nor does it have any indications of being able to withstand PENETRATIVE attacks instead of pressure.



You've not provided any evidence for the core apart from saying the same thing over and over; especially when further evidence showed Yasaka made a far lesser contribution than the other two jutsu... even you admit that it isn't comparable. But, it'd help if you used a Madara who wasn't dicking around i.e. one who uses the Magatama when he isn't going at it very seriously. 



> As for the long-ranged stuff - Funnily enough, the only time Madara had to attack long-ranged, he uses Yasaka beads and not any other hidden Rinnegan, EMS and Mokuton abilities that you're talking about. They may exist, but he doesn't use it. What does that tell you?



Combined with all the off-panel time and the fact he didn't take many people seriously till Hashirama and perhaps Naruto... that Yasaka isn't something he relies on for serious battles.


----------



## Sapherosth (Apr 25, 2017)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> You're trying way to hard to spin without meaningful substance, which is why your argument is barely holding.



Haha, that's funny. 




> Or it means he's just surprised that they had something strong enough to tank mega shuriken, it doesn't mean the Magatama is some amazing offensive jutsu. It didn't destroy the cave the Uchiha bros fought in and was easily deflected by Naruto.




Madara wouldn't have been surprised that they can defend against his attacks if the attack was weak now would he? 

As for the cave thing - Yasaka beads is a penetrative attack, not an AOE one. For all we know the beads could have reached all the way to the surface, hence Suigetsu/Juugo were able to smash their way in. 

It being deflected by Naruto's cloak doesn't mean it's bad at all. Attacks of this nature CAN be deflected. We've seen Bijuu bombs deflected too by Naruto. 




> You've not provided any evidence for the core apart from saying the same thing over and over; especially when further evidence showed Yasaka made a far lesser contribution than the other two jutsu... even you admit that it isn't comparable. But, it'd help if you used a Madara who wasn't dicking around i.e. one who uses the Magatama when he isn't going at it very seriously.




You talk as if the core itself is so durable when in fact it has no feats of such. I provided Yasaka's hype and feats. 

All you have for CT core is "it's Rinnegan's strongest jutsu"   "It withstood all those pressure from the rocks". Well guess what? None of that means it can tank a penetrative attack. 




> Combined with all the off-panel time and the fact he didn't take many people seriously till Hashirama and perhaps Naruto... that Yasaka isn't something he relies on for serious battles.



Madara also didn't take Amateratsu seriously, does that mean Amateratsu is a weak jutsu?


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Apr 25, 2017)

Sapherosth said:


> Haha, that's funny.



It is funny, indeed.



> Madara wouldn't have been surprised that they can defend against his attacks if the attack was weak now would he?
> 
> As for the cave thing - Yasaka beads is a penetrative attack, not an AOE one. For all we know the beads could have reached all the way to the surface, hence Suigetsu/Juugo were able to smash their way in.
> 
> It being deflected by Naruto's cloak doesn't mean it's bad at all. Attacks of this nature CAN be deflected. We've seen Bijuu bombs deflected too by Naruto.



He wasn't surprised like something major happened, just something he noticed. He expected worthy-ish opponents to shake it off.

Or probably they didn't... or depends how much force Susanoo put behind its projectiles. 

Not by a Naruto with his V1 shroud. 





> You talk as if the core itself is so durable when in fact it has no feats of such. I provided Yasaka's hype and feats.
> 
> All you have for CT core is "it's Rinnegan's strongest jutsu"   "It withstood all those pressure from the rocks". Well guess what? None of that means it can tank a penetrative attack.



You provided no feats nor did you provide hype. The feats you provide at best make the beads comparable to mega kunai/shuriken. The hype is fabricated. 

Well, if that's the case, Itachi would've used his beads rather than allow the rocks to form around the core by taking the time to get Naruto/Bee to use their more powerful attacks.



> Madara also didn't take Amateratsu seriously, does that mean Amateratsu is a weak jutsu?



Of course not. But Amaterasu has actual hype behind it, unlike the Magatama which has fabricated hype. Besides, Madara likely would've taken it more seriously had he not had Rinnegan abilities.


----------



## Sapherosth (Apr 25, 2017)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> It is funny, indeed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





So basically what you're trying to tell me here is that Madara is wrong and that the combined defenses of Onoki and Gaara isn't impressive?   Cool. 


As for why Itachi didn't use his beads earlier, perhaps it was because he was wasting his time listening to Naruto and giving him a lesson about remaining calm during combat?   If we exclude Naruto/Bee, Itachi wouldn't be casually lecturing and telling them about the weaknesses of it. He would be acting, fast.


----------



## Trojan (Apr 26, 2017)

I think it's for the best if both of you agree to disagree. 
We all know that neither one of you will agree with what the other one said.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Apr 26, 2017)

Sapherosth said:


> So basically what you're trying to tell me here is that Madara is wrong and that the combined defenses of Onoki and Gaara isn't impressive?   Cool.



Well, at least you're consistent with the fandom that you're from: poor interpretation skills.

He agreed that the defense is impressive, but he never indicated that the Yasaka beads were supremely amazing. Otherwise, he'd say something like "to think they could block the Yasaka Magatama". Just like Pain was visibly shocked that Chibaku Tensei could be broken out of, or how Naruto was shocked that the Raikage shook off FRS and when Sasuke was shocked when Amaterasu was simply a distraction for Naruto. 

Even Madara was shocked when Hashirama took Susanoo out of their battle and when Naruto countered a Gedo Dama.

In those instances, it was clear that the user of the jutsu couldn't fathom that their executed jutsu did not work. If they only focused on how impressive a ninja or defense was over their executed jutsu, it does not signal that they think their jutsu was some uncounterable jutsu... basically Madara doesn't consider the Magatama to be something ultra amazing.



> As for why Itachi didn't use his beads earlier, perhaps it was because he was wasting his time listening to Naruto and giving him a lesson about remaining calm during combat?   If we exclude Naruto/Bee, Itachi wouldn't be casually lecturing and telling them about the weaknesses of it. He would be acting, fast.



Itachi, as we saw from the Kabuto battle, would act before speaking to comrades if he knew it'd benefit the collective. He didn't do this with CT meaning he didn't think he could do anything to CT alone. Basically, CT is one of the several high tier jutsu that Itachi is just helpless against.



Hussain said:


> I think it's for the best if both of you agree to disagree.
> We all know that neither one of you will agree with what the other one said.



Glass houses, Hussain.


----------

